# anti-virus



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey I need some opinions please. Im running cm7 7.1.0 and I'm looking for a really good anti-virus program and need suggestions pretty please


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Not needed imo....


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

"R1Lover said:


> Not needed imo....


I agree. But... for piece of mind I keep ALYac on my device for the app management and check for malware occasionally. It doesn't do anything unless you ask it to like AFV (android file verifier).


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If it's not running all the time and only used to scan files manually then I wouldn't have a problem with it at all... thanks for the info.


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok thanks

Sent from my inspire 4g using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Some common sense, LBE Privacy Guard, and Cerberus are all I need.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

"DrMacinyasha said:


> Some common sense, LBE Privacy Guard, and Cerberus are all I need.


Lol, yea, I've seen your comments in RM about Cerberus. I could tell you liked it.


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Lookout Mobile Security is the best out there.

Sent from my Sidekick 4G using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm using the vipre mobile beta & I like it alot. It has alot of good settings including scanning all SMS. It has backup&restore, antispam, applocker& more options via their site.


----------

